# Cheeseburger Crust Pizza Hut Pizza!



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Has there been any sightings around town?

Looks so obscene, I must try if even a slice.










Before the American Diet flames begin. Let me say that I am very health couscous, but this is more about celebration and curiosity.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

It looks absolutely disgusting. Let me know how you get on!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

gross.. and people wonder why the UAE is so obese....


----------

